# Koralia 3 Powerhead Placement



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

just got a koralia 3 powerhead for my 4.5x2x2.5 (LxWxH) was just woundering where the best placment would be? right now i have it on the right side about center of the glass pointed lengthwise down the middle of the tank. should i have it angled towards the ground to try and remove debree from the gravel? this thing is pretty damn powerfull i have six 7-8 inch red bellys and they seem to be more active already.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

the koralia creates such a broad current that you don't really have to aim it in any specific direction... i put mine on one side about 6 inches below the top of the tank and aim it towards the other side at a slight angle towards the front. as far as adjusting it up/down, i have a sand substrate, so i just aim it down a bit and then adjust it upwards until it stops pushing the sand around.


----------



## CanadianBacon (Feb 14, 2010)

ok thanks, should i unplug it when i turn the lights off for the night? there are dead spots in the tank where they can chill. tank also has two AC110's which also make quit abit of flow.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

no, it's hard on the motor if you turn it off and on all the time like that, just leave it on all the time and provide them with some dead spots


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Canadian can you please change your avatar. Im having a real hard time reading your posts. How are those Koralias? Ive only used maxi jet powerheads.


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

Ibanez247 said:


> Canadian can you please change your avatar. Im having a real hard time reading your posts. How are those Koralias? Ive only used maxi jet powerheads.


lmao


----------

